# Komodo Infrared Thermometer



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys

Looking at getting an IR thermometer to use on my Beardie's basking area, and was wondering ifit's worth paying the extra for the Komodo version or if a cheaper one from eBay or elsewhere would be ok. I'd rather get something I know is good rather than waste my money on something that's not accurate and could affect Trevor's health. 

Thanks in advance

Chris (and Trevor!!)

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy King (Nov 5, 2009)

Any IR thermometers are going to be very accurate. Always check reviews on a product before buying but don't think buying a brand necessarily means a better product!


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for reply. Will get some reading done on reviews. 

C

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*IR Pointy thing*

Got one off fleabay a couple of years ago mate, cost me 15 quid in total.
Have to say best 15 quid invested. Obviously the better the IR gun the more accurate, however fancy names and branding will only be profit for the company.

If you want the rolls royce of IR guns then Fluke take some beating, will cost you around 50 quid. Used them on Diesel engines for temp comparison.

Tony


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Most including the best ones have an accuracy if +-2c
The ones to get have adjustable emissitivity to compensate for different surface types.
The majority of the cheap ones have a fixed emmissivity so can't be adjusted.


----------

